# Salter Installation - Passing Wire Harness Through Firewall



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I just purchased a Salt Dogg SHPE 3/4 yard spreader for my GM 2500hd. I'm looking for a way to pass the harness that goes to the spreader itself through the firewall, cleanly. 

With that MONSTER plug on there, does anyone have suggestions? What are you using to seal it afterwards?

I looked around, and cannot imagine where it could go though..

To get the plow harness through the installer just shoved it through the large rubber boot that passes the trucks main harness through from the fuse box. I don't think theres room to pull that off with this beast of a plug though..


Any input is appreciated!

PS: Its a duramax incase that has an effect on where people are finding to put these through.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Where are you putting the controller? There's other options instead of the firewall


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

I had the same plug to run through firewall and put it through the large rubber boot . Cut it alittle and it fit. Was on a 2015 gm . Just sealed it up after . Couldnt find any other way . Also the wires dont come with much extra length. Looked on the upfitter website and thats where it said to run it .


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Showmestaterida;1916508 said:


> I had the same plug to run through firewall and put it through the large rubber boot . Cut it alittle and it fit. Was on a 2015 gm . Just sealed it up after . Couldnt find any other way . Also the wires dont come with much extra length. Looked on the upfitter website and thats where it said to run it .


Yea, I think I might just need to ram it through the main wire harness boot to the truck. Maybe right next to the Boss harness.

What did you seal it up with afterwards?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

dieselss;1916498 said:


> Where are you putting the controller? There's other options instead of the firewall


I want to put it in the center front floor area. I was going to build a small weighted base with rubber feet of some sort for it to rest on. I refuse to drill holes in the dash to mount that. I'll take it out in the off season.

I've gone through the floor behind the drivers seat in my reg cab dump truck years ago. Although being a gas spreader, the wire was much less significant than this one is...


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Lots of silicone. Mine had one hole there, used it for the plow controller , fit and worked great . I guess gm didnt think u would put a spreader in it as well . Also not sure what Buyers was thinking with the size of the plug. Was thinking about running through the rear cab vent but thought it would be more difficult to run the huge plug under the rubber floor . Ran it like that in the dump as well.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

There's holes under the cab. Look underneath, you'll see plugs. That might be a better option


----------



## boss2013 (Dec 17, 2013)

My 2007 2500hd I was able to run it directly in the middle of the drivers side floor. There was a large rubber grommet there. In doing this you do have to take off some trim to get the carpet rolled up. From there I was able to run it straight over to the center console area.


----------



## mn-bob (Sep 18, 2012)

I run my snowex wiring threw the drivers side cab vent works well for us. 

Mn-Bob


----------



## Malco (Oct 17, 2013)

You can take the plug off the harness. Just take your time and disassemble it by taking white divider clip off the rear of the plug, then u can use a thin pick and stick it into the center of each prong, gently pull the wire out the back. After removing all the wires you can then pass them thru a small (1/2-5/8) hole. Reassembly is just the reverse. 
We've done it many times without any trouble. It sounds intimidating but really it's not.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

Malco;1917342 said:


> You can take the plug off the harness. Just take your time and disassemble it by taking white divider clip off the rear of the plug, then u can use a thin pick and stick it into the center of each prong, gently pull the wire out the back. After removing all the wires you can then pass them thru a small (1/2-5/8) hole. Reassembly is just the reverse.
> We've done it many times without any trouble. It sounds intimidating but really it's not.


good idea ....make sure you take some pics before you start pulling wires


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't know if you'll be able to put the controller where I think you're planning on putting it. They don't give you much extra cord on the controller at all. Be sure and post pics of your setup after you're done, I'm curious to see it.


----------



## Malco (Oct 17, 2013)

*Sorry Harleyjeff I did not mean to attach to your post! Rookie mistake!*



Harleyjeff;1917532 said:


> I don't know if you'll be able to put the controller where I think you're planning on putting it. They don't give you much extra cord on the controller at all. Be sure and post pics of your setup after you're done, I'm curious to see it.


We find it convenient to come up thru the floor under the drivers seat. We drill (if there isn't a factory plug) a 5/8 inch hole that will accept a rubber grommet, run our wires thru and then seal it up with windshield urethane. We have also came thru the back of the cab before.


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

Use a hole saw to cut a hole large enough to fit a RV style plastic trailer plug, pull the guts out of it, and use the spring loaded door to keep the weather out during the summer. The narrow end can be cut off if the plug is larger.


----------



## Kodiakguy (Sep 11, 2009)

go to gmupfitter.com and find the info for your truck.

I ran mine throught the provided hole w boot. it was a snug fit, but it fit

2011 GMC 2500HD w/ boss plow and salt dogg V-box

All wiring for both through same hole. from the inside, its above and to the left of the brake peddle.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Update: I ended up taking apart the plug, creating a diagram prior to doing so, that way I was sure it went back together properly. 

I then taped all the wires together tightly, and put it through the large rubber boot on the drivers side firewall. I didn't poke any holes in it, and just went to the side of it. Ended up working out great, and I have the plow controller harness, the spreader power supply harness, and the wiring the goes to the spreader itself all going through that area. This is great because I did not need to cut or drill any holes at all in the truck, which is awfully hard to do given what these trucks cost...


----------



## Malco (Oct 17, 2013)

I totally agree with your last statement. I'm glad that method worked out well for you. Were you nervous? I was the first time.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Malco;1927417 said:


> I totally agree with your last statement. I'm glad that method worked out well for you. Were you nervous? I was the first time.


Ehh I wasn't nervous about it. Just more or less like to do my research before tackling a project so I don't look back someday and wish I did it a different way.

I have enough experience in 12V wiring to feel comfortable with most anything, except most of my experience is with marine electrical from doing boat restoration. I like to bring all the "overkill" aspects of marine work to plow truck work though (tinned copper wire, soldered/shrink wrapped connections, etc..) due to the fact that they are both in a harsh salt environment. Not that there is any real "wiring" to be done when installing a spreader since its a prefab harness, I'm just saying more as a side note.


----------

